# U.P.s Northern #806



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I could wait, going to try my first steam engine bash.










Have lots of info
And with Rex A. help on the motor block it should go smooth.
I started the tender today ,Sat, after cutting some firewood.










I am allowing a slot down the middle for the back up head light.
May need to rethink this if I want battery in the tender??? the revo /sound with be in the engine.

who knows. Something to do.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I for one would 


still like to know 


were my Bigboy tender is ????????????

Good thing im always calm........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if you can afford one. I'm doing this because its different. I don't want it to become a "job".


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the battery goes in the tender. You've seen both my locos


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

May need to rethink this if I want battery in the tender??? 
There's lots of things you might want to put in the tender. Filling it with support frames will probably annoy you later! 

Real tenders were sheet metal that wasn't always as straight as you might expect, so check the photos and see if you can get away with fewer supports. 

The other solution is to use longitudinal supports - frames/girder/boxes along the length of the side.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Jan 2011 06:37 AM 
I don't know if you can afford one. I'm doing this because its different. I don't want it to become a "job". 

Just kidding............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This engine is coming along nicely and I am taking photos ,,BUT,, until we get our computer up and running I can't post the photos. 
I'm working on the boiler top this weekend. 

My sons laytop is so small its hard to type.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I go away for a couple of weeks and come back to find this? 

You do realize that a 4-8-4 is a still a dirty, old steam engine, not a shiny, clean, modern diesel, right? Are you at least making the pilot and frame out of some sort of metal so that when Stan and JJ come to visit, you don't have to worry about any Gomez Addams incidents?! 


What did you do (and please post because it will help us young guys avoid the pitfalls)? Carrie finally get sick of you being under the same roof? Why not try soap and hot water instead? Just sayin, it couldn't hurt, especially after chopping firewood all day.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, what type of glue did you find best for splicing the chassis (motor block housing) together? 

I have found that not all epoxies adhere well. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg 
I ended up sending it to the Master. Rex sent it back and its all painted and I now am working on the tender. 
I took one of our computers in and the store had stacks of them ahead of us. 
I have lots of photos to post on here. 
But this tiny little ^*%% laptop is all I have to use. 
It does not have my programs in it to load photos etc. 
its just my son's. 

WOOOW I got it to work on here!!!!!!!!!!










Heres the home made boiler, removeable for access











Here it is as of tonight. The little things on front yet to do and decals
I cast the rear truck to fit either side for double axles.
My tender some how ended up to large after placing ACtrucks under it. even when I places SanVals 33" wheels on it.
so I may bash the vandy that I have and start from chassie on it up.

Can't believe I got this to work.

OH Ya, Rex
the idea of small carter pins in tiny washers to hold the hand railing along the boiler worked great. more photos later.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Marty.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Marty, 

Your Northern is coming along very nicely! 

Looks like you used plastic pipe for the top boiler halve? Please share how or what you did to fabricate the pipe to fit the Aristo chassis and or bottom halve of the boiler; as I noted mine is tapered and it looks like 2” PVC would likely fit but with some caveats. Any pictures of the boiler top halve sans the rest of the engine available? 

I’ve chopped up and shortened and a couple of Vandy tenders for my SP Daylight Pacific project to date with success, I’m sure you’ll have no difficulty here. 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael 
I will try to post more photos later 
Ifound thin wall 3" pipe that is very close to right dia. then used smaller piece to test where to cut.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

So, now that you have "jumped in" so to speak, how does bashing a steamer compare to a diesel Marty?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Q 

Its harder , plus I have the USAT BigBoy and accu 0-6-0 which are very detailed. I was tring for it to not look like another Aristo steamer modified. 
NOT that its bad. just me.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Looks good. If you want to take it to the next level, then one place you can start is with the valve gear. Replace out that aristo one with one you cast yourself. The other place that you can do pretty easily is the pilot. Switch out that flat bar pilot for a solid cast one, like on your Big Boy. You might even check with USA to see if they have spares for the BB and use one.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. Now how are you going to name the company. Rex/Marty and sons custom locos or Marty/Rex and son custom loco? Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rex has been quiet on his chassis here, so you snooze you loose, guess Marty will have to take top billing. (did Rex give you a lifetime "drivetrain" warranty?). 

Looking good Marty, will be interested to see the details you add to the loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's looking great! And I like the fact that it doesn't look like a stretched aristo Pacific. I made an Atlantic out of a Pacific and while I like the way it came out, it still looks too much like the Aristo pacific. 

Somebody ought to make a northern. They were the height of everyday steam, they were equally usable for freight or passenger.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't give me any glory, w/o Rex solving the motor block issue, I would not have gone ahead. These will all have the newer blocks, I want them to pull. 
The tender is close to being done.(paint ready that is) 

Mark 
yes, I just placed an order for more casting rubber from Smooth-on 
Mold Max-20 
I need to go over to the grandkids tonight and install a 2nd loop on their layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

These are not goodphotos and the tender turned out to high on the water side










wings on front are removeable












way to dark.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I'm anxious to see it run now that I have seen it in person.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, how did you attach/build the ears? I will be doing that to my 844.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job Boss!

Bubba


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch with the ears. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not seen it run. did not even think of testing it ,,my brain is really sliping.. 
I need to paint the ear white strip. 
the ears is 40 thous styrene, the curve was clamped and layed in front of a heater for over night. 
L piece glued on and one set screw.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good, Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now it lets me upload photos????










Took me 8 trys to get this one to load up??





















Thats strange?????
yes the lower front is not done.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the ears,

Its an interesting ideal...........


----------

